# New and Improve Trade.



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

What do u Houston fan think of this trade:


Eddie Jones
Brian Grant

FOR

Eddie Griffin
Cuttino Mobley 
Glen Rice 
Maurice Taylor


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Great trade for both teams IMO. Francis gets a better support scorer and Yao gets a strong rebounding partner, and Miami gets some young tallent to help start a new team with.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Decent trade for both teams. Miami actually saves a couple millions (I think) if they do this trade so they'll have close to $10 M in cap room this offseason. However, I am not sure this is the right decision financial wise in Houston's part. Both Jones and Grant look like that kind of players that's gonna deterioted next couple years, which means Houston will be overpaying for these two guys in their last 2, 3 years of contract.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> What do u Houston fan think of this trade:
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think it is a very good trade for the rockets. i think mobley is just as good as jones. if not, he is just a little bit worse. then you have griffin, rice, and taylor for grant. no. this trade doesn't help the cap at all and i don't really think it would improve the team much either.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This trade would definetly NOT help Houston. I'd rather be stuck with Maurice Taylor until 2007, than be stuck with Jones and Grant until 2007 with both earning MORE THAN FRANCIS! No way this trade will happen, although the Rockets really need a Grant like player in the inside.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I don't want players that will retire within 3 years.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

its just an idea is not not like it is really going to happen.

There still a trade that could happen in offseason is Eddie Jones for mobley and taylor.Thats was the original trade i just improve it more so i'll be fair for both teams.but is OK if u dont like it.Just a thought.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

I really don't like this trade, houston can get much more for Mobley than injured Jones and "over his pick" grant.

I think houston should trade mobley + someone for s superstar like Shareef, I think he really fits into the Rockets' game plans.

Besides, if The rockets can sign a decent PG than Francis can play as SG for 20 mim or so... in that case Jones isn't so useful. The SF position is filled with Posey Jones doesn't really fit.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ah sigh... I thought we'd come to the general conclusion Abdur Rahim DOES NOT at all fit in into our game plans, especially for 14 m a year. Its all in previous threads.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I wouldn't trade both Eddie And Brian to Houston. Eddie can go elsewhere in exchange for a PG. I would do the following with the 2 cities proposed...

B. Grant and LaPhonso for Mo. Taylor, Cat, and Griffin.

Houston:
They would now have Franchise running the show with SRIOUS backcourt help in B. Grant and Yao Ming. Maybe Nachbar can show why he was picked so high and share the swing shift of G/F with Rice. Also, the draft and FA signing could address those positions.

Miami:
They cand trade Eddie for the PG as suggeted earlier and have Cat, Caron, and Eddie Griffin on the floor at the same time. This could probably entice ZO to come back and play Center again


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I wouldn't trade both Eddie And Brian to Houston. Eddie can go elsewhere in exchange for a PG. I would do the following with the 2 cities proposed...

B. Grant and LaPhonso for Mo. Taylor, Cat, and Griffin.

Houston:
They would now have Franchise running the show with SRIOUS backcourt help in B. Grant and Yao Ming. Maybe Nachbar can show why he was picked so high and share the swing shift of G/F with Rice. Also, the draft and FA signing could address those positions.

Miami:
They cand trade Eddie for the PG as suggeted earlier and have Cat, Caron, and Eddie Griffin on the floor at the same time. This could probably entice ZO to come back and play Center again instead of signing elsewhere. Those 3 can provide defense AND offense. 

:meditate:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> I wouldn't trade both Eddie And Brian to Houston. Eddie can go elsewhere in exchange for a PG. I would do the following with the 2 cities proposed...
> 
> B. Grant and LaPhonso for Mo. Taylor, Cat, and Griffin.
> ...


Huge rip-off trade in favor of Miami. Perhaps Taylor + Cato for Grant. I think Riley will like Taylor's inside scoring prowess and Cato is an upgrade over any of Miami's bigman other than Grant. I doubt the possibility of this trade though because Miami will not improve by much after this trade, both talent-wise and financially.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

I was thinking... how about:

Mobley + ? = Damon stoudmire + Randolph

what do you say?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

portland wouldnt trade randolph becsause he is there future franchise.


----------

